# Humminbird CoastMaster Premium mapping



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anyone here used and be able to give their thoughts on the Humminbird CoasterMaster Premium mapping.

I do inshore and wondering how it is showing contours lines etc.

Thanks


----------

